# Notice To The Forum



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Will the Forum please kindly take note, this watch will not be re offered for sale in the next few weeks or indeed the foreseeable future







so don't bother scanning sales section









Many thanks to Ian for selling it







and many thanks to it's previous owners, for taking great care of it







it's a cracking watch









MIKE..


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

doh..I don't want to hear that







 Are you REALLY sure you like this watch?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:
 

> Hi,
> 
> Will the Forum please kindly take note, this watch will not be re offered for sale in the next few weeks or indeed the foreseeable future
> 
> ...


 I should hope so!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

The previous owners didn't tell you about the curse then Mike.........


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

neil said:


> The previous owners didn't tell you about the curse then Mike.........


 Oh dear Neil... you have let the cat out of the bag now


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > The previous owners didn't tell you about the curse then Mike.........
> ...


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

The Monkey's paw






























Cheers,

Tim.


----------

